# Can I use Nutri-drench for sheep for my dog?



## journey11 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi, I've had no luck finding any info on this online and was hoping maybe someone here might know from experience. My old dog has flea anemia and has lost some weight before I realized she had fleas and took care of it. She has been a little weak and not eating well. I went to Tractor Supply, but they didn't have dog Nutri-drench, so I grabbed some sheep Nutri-drench on the off chance that maybe I could use that instead if it is formulated similarly. I couldn't find the label info for dog online, although I did find the one for sheep, so I haven't any comparison. Does anyone know if I can use the one for sheep or how much to give? We've got a vet appt Monday, but I thought it might be a good idea to do something in the meantime. I've used the poultry kind before and I know how much it can help.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't think that the nutridrench will do much if anything for the dog. It's made specifically for the breed of animal it's developed for. If the dog is anemic, it needs iron. At this point I doubt a couple more days will make a major difference since you have a vet appt for Monday. Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------

